# Will Counter-Strike Source come to the Mac?



## thendis (May 3, 2005)

I read a thread on MacOSX.com about the old CS, and how they going to release the original CS on the Mac but decided not to at the last minute   

But what about CS Source? could it happen?

Just imagine...


----------



## Damrod (May 3, 2005)

Doesn't it base upon the same physics engine as Half Life 2 uses? If so, it won't happen

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47699


----------



## ziess (May 3, 2005)

I don't think that the original version uses the same physics engine as HL2... it's a lot older, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Lycander (May 3, 2005)

I think it was on www.macgamer.com that I read and article, IIRC, they said it's the networking code in the old Counterstrike that was the show stopper.


----------



## thendis (May 3, 2005)

what a bunch of poo. somehow I thought that it was going to happen (at least a HL2 port anyway), been a few months since the last posting on this forum, since then they have ported it to xbox...i donno. now that I type it out loud is does sound pretty hopeless. 

i especially thought so tho because they have brought UT2004 to Mac, and now Doom 3. thought perhaps there was a new trend.


----------



## Lycander (May 3, 2005)

Both UT '04 and Doom3 have OpenGL renderers. HL2 is strictly Direct3D. Even though Direct3D can be ported into OpenGL, again it's the Havok physics engine that's the next obstacle. Put it all together and it's not financially feasible.

HL2 for XBox is not a port. An Xbox is just an under glorified PC. It uses a Pentium 3 700 MHz and GeForce 3.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 3, 2005)

Lycander said:
			
		

> Both UT '04 and Doom3 have OpenGL renderers. HL2 is strictly Direct3D. Even though Direct3D can be ported into OpenGL, again it's the Havok physics engine that's the next obstacle. Put it all together and it's not financially feasible.
> 
> HL2 for XBox is not a port. An Xbox is just an under glorified PC. It uses a Pentium 3 700 MHz and GeForce 3.



And Xbox neXt will be a un-glorified Mac if it uses the G5 chip, lol.


----------



## Viro (May 3, 2005)

There is a lot more to a Mac than just a G5 chip...


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 4, 2005)

ya remember that the g5 is based on one of ibm's server chips that they have been using for a while.


----------



## Graeme43 (Jun 3, 2005)

why would anyone want to run cs on a mac? 

Its dreadful! 

Note: HL2 = good


----------

